# Beautiful tanganyika species??



## frontosaman21 (Apr 25, 2015)

I have 3 large fronts and two plecos, I wanted to get a couple of small cichlids. However I am worried that my fronts will end up eating them. Have you got any ideas of what cichlids would be great to mix with fronts. I wanted to get a colony for example 10 small cichlids. Any ideas??


----------



## frontosaman21 (Apr 25, 2015)

I found a seller that sells Malawi cichlids ranging from 2-4 inches, are these fish good to mix with my fronts?


----------



## Ten Tonne Tomahawk (Apr 24, 2015)

I have never had any issues mixing lakes, or mixing Frontosa with Haps. That said, I'm sure there are many here who advise against it. Technically speaking, there is a slight difference in water parameters between the 2 lakes. I'm not overly pedantic about that sort of thing. My current display tank features cichlids from Malawi, Tanganyika and Victoria.
As for whatever you put in the tank being eaten by the Frontosas, I think you'll find that Frontosa feeding specialities involve slowly approaching a group of prey and lunging once close enough. I consider them a sort of ambush predator/surge predator. I have always enjoyed keeping cichlids with different feeding/hunting styles, but unfortunately for me, I rarely see it because most of the fish will only employ their tactics if food is scarce. (We don't shoot cattle, when its already trimmed and wrapped at the supermarket) I think the predatory nature of the Frontosa should be ok with the smaller fish, just as long as they are twice as big (or more)as what the Frontosa could swallow whole. Any fish will likely take fry or small fish if it can.


----------



## frontosaman21 (Apr 25, 2015)

Thanks a lot


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Isn't your tank kind of small as is? What are the dimensions again? 55/60 gallon?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I thought so too, and since you are having aggression problems, a larger tank and more frontosa may be a change to consider.


----------



## Cich-ness (Apr 2, 2014)

Small cichlids and fronts=bad idea, they will eat whatever will fit in their mouth, adult comps, and some of the bigger lamprologines could work, but they have to be big enough.


----------



## Ten Tonne Tomahawk (Apr 24, 2015)

Whoops, I overlooked your tank size. Think 100+ for a Fronty tank.
Yeah, bear in mind that 18 inches, though taking a long time to achieve, is quite common for Frontosa. As I said, they won't often kill for fun or pleasure, well fed predators tend to abandon hunter tactics if they're well fed enough. That said, it is always best to err on the side of caution. Most smaller Lampologues will offer a tempting snack, should one get hungry.
One small point that I have found. They will eat most anything that fits in their mouths. This seems to exclude their own.
I've seen 20 inch males that look hideous with a bump that sticks out further than their lips in a tank with the 3rd generation juvies and not eating them.


----------



## frontosaman21 (Apr 25, 2015)

Thanks a lot


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Provided you have an appropriate sized tank for fronts:

DO NOT add Malawii cichlids. They will nip fronts beautiful trailers down to nubs.

Leleuipi, Altolamps, and Nkambe will make nice tank mates under normal circumstances.

Always a risk of a front killing any of these tank mates but many have had success.

Cheers,
Russ


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Altolamprologus calvus



















Altolamprologus compressiceps









This comp had too big of an attitude and this male front was checking that attitude ;-)


Both of the above


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Nkambae - not my pic. Don't know who to give photo credit.


----------



## frontosaman21 (Apr 25, 2015)

Beautiful fish


----------



## Tanganyika (Apr 4, 2015)

+1


----------



## rufretic (Mar 30, 2015)

I personally love trophs. Red rainbows are one of the most colorful fresh water fish I've seen. They do best in colonies of 15-20 but I've heard of people getting away with a few less. I know of people that keep them with fronts but I think the main issue is getting both fish the correct diet. The tropheus can't handle a lot of protein like what the fronts need. You'll have to look into how people do it but you asked for colorful tangs . Either way, your going to need a bigger tank.


----------

